# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  تحليل cbc صورة الدم الكاملة

## دموع الغصون

اتمنى الافادة للجميع بهذه المواضيع العليمة
وهذا  الموضوع خاص بالاطباء والكيميائيين وكل اخصائيين التحاليل الطبية
شرح كامل  لتحليل صورة الدم الكاملة cbc بالصور 
كمان هالموقع مفيد كتير في مجموعة من المقالات الطبية  و المقالات التحليلية 
انقر هنا

----------


## الوسادة

على فكرة هاد الموضوع من احلى المواضيع بالطب بالنسبة اللي 

الدم و هالقصص كلها هادي 


يسلمو دموع الغصون

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلميلي شو مواضيعك هادفة  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات على المرور الجميل ..بتمنى مواضيعي تفيد الجميع .. وتزيد لرصيدكم ولرصيدي المعرفي

----------

